# Canister Filter Advantages



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

So I've been trying to figure out exactly what my advantages would be with switching from a Penguin hot filter to a canister filter. Is it worth the investment to switch over to it or even possibly make a DIY canister filter? Looking for any advice. Thanks!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I think one of the major advantages for using a canister filter is that they hold more media and therefore have a higher biological filtration capacity. Also they would be more beneficial to larger aquariums as they can be really big and have a really high flow rate.

If you don't need any of these things then my advice to you is if your HOB or HOT filter is working fine and doin ya good, don't fix what isn't broken.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

A huge advantage to Eheim canisters is that they are SILENT. Not sure if your HOT is.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

you may want to check out this thread.
It's a little lengthy, but a great read. Lots of good information.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

JEden8 said:


> So I've been trying to figure out exactly what my advantages would be with switching from a Penguin hot filter to a canister filter. Is it worth the investment to switch over to it or even possibly make a DIY canister filter? Looking for any advice. Thanks!


Never had a HOB so i wouldnt know would you gain something but canister filter can be made. High volume, high capacity like i did. Maybe 80$ for building expenses


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's not forget that with a canister filter you also have the option of putting the intake on one side of the tank and the output on the other side.

While canisters have a lower turnover rate, I think they ultimately serve for better water circulation depending what your needs are.

Also yeah, their media capacity is significantly larger, and offers you more accessory options like inline equipment (heaters, reactors, etc).

Also a canister's output can be positioned to create absolutely no surface agitation, incase you're injecting CO2...

So yeah... There's several advantages to them... None of which are crucial (in most cases). So decide according. I still use HOB filters on my smaller unplanted tank and my quarantine tank.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if you have a powerhead on hand then make a diy canister filter! hob's to me are annoying because they block the light from my rotalas in the back causing them to bend and stunts their growth. i posted a diy canister filter in the diy section.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...jects/75673-building-diy-canister-filter.html
very simple, building costs is about 10 dollars. took me 1-2 hours to make.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Larger chamber for media is a really big bonus of a can. 

Minimal surface agitation can be a bonus, though zero surface movement is not usually optimum. 
Options for positioning intake and outlet can be helpful.


----------



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well thank you all for the info! It definately has me thinking now...Although I do agree with gBoy as well, "If it isn't broke, don't fix it"


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Also consider the future of your tank: You can plumb things into a canister filter (like heating!). 

Overall, I find that my cheap-ish canister filter is WAY better than all my efforts with various HOB's. I can't put the tank as close to the wall with a HOB, they have a much smaller tolerance for water level and are LOUD when the water level drops (fall of return increases). Also, mine never reliably re-started after a power interruption and would drain out. 

More to think on! Depending on the size of your tank, you can get a Penguin Cascade for around $100. They're pretty decent. Not the greatest but better than any HOB I've ever had.


----------

